# Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. März 2015)

*Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*

					Kompaktwasserkühlungen gelten im Vergleich zu Luftkühlungen als leistungsstark, laut und teuer. Lepa möchte zeigen, dass es auch anders geht und bietet erstmal eine Dual-Radiator-Lösung für knapp unter 70 Euro an. Wir haben geprüft, was man für den Preis eines High-End-Luftkühlers erhält.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*

gibt es überhaupt eine @stock laufende AiO mit Alltagseignung?


----------



## Mephisto_xD (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*

Was geht denn neuerdings bei den Kühlern ab? Erst liefert die Titan nen 5 Sone Kühler für 1K€ und jetzt soll man 70€ ausgeben um sich ein 8 Sone Laubgebläse in den PC zu stellen? Und das für magere 10 KELVIN  Temperaturdifferenz zu nem Luftkühler, der dazu eine viel geringere Radiatorfläche hat? Klingt für mich als wär das Teil nur für schwerhörige Geizübertakter überhaupt eine Überlegung wert. So Leute die dann ihren fx4300 auf 6Ghz hochprügeln - wobei solange man den PC nicht produktiv (d.h. zum Spielen ) nutzt, als Hobbyprojekt sicher auch ganz interessant.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber es kommt mir so vor als stagniert die Technik bei diesen All-in-one Fertig-WaKü's, nichts neues oder besseres in Sicht... man muss sie einfach lieben 
@PCGH; Danke für den Test, ich interessiere mich zwar nicht direkt dafür, aber es ist immer gut zu wissen wie die Lage dort aussieht


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*



Rarek schrieb:


> gibt es überhaupt eine @stock laufende AiO mit Alltagseignung?



Ich habe bislang noch keine gesehen, die ich pauschal empfehlen würde. Das größte Problem ist, dass die Lüfter meist mit Blick auf internationalen Markt gewählt werden und man dann noch einmal eine Schippe oben drauf legt. Die Silent-Orientierung der meisten deutschen Nutzer ist international eine absolute Ausnahme und passt überhaupt nicht zu einer an US-Kunden ("den Rechner muss man hören") gerichteten Kühllösung.

Die einzig brauchbare Abstimmung habe ich bislang bei der in Europa konzipierten Fractal Design Kelvin S24 gesehen. Die muss man zwar auch herunterregeln, aber man erreicht durchaus ein Niveau, dass für Alltags-OC interessant ist.
Im Gegenzug muss man aber auch sagen, dass Intel den Kompakt-Wasserkühlungsherstellern das Leben schwer macht. Die meisten Leute nutzen Sockel-1150-CPUs mit 80 W TDP oder weniger und LGA-1150-Broadwells geistern mit 65 W durch die Gerüchteküche. Da bringt "sehr viel" statt "viel" Kühlleistung kaum eine Temperaturverbesserung und alles oberhalb eines Brocken Eco lohnt sich eigentlich nur, wenn man die Lautstärke weiter senken möchte. Würden alle einen FX 9000 nutzen, wären Kompaktwasserkühlungen sicherlich auch in Deutschland beliebt.


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*

... FX-6300 @4,2GHz bei 1,4V (ich schätze 150W, weiß es aber net)
ich kriege den momentan auf 60°C (Performance orientierte Lüftereinstellung) bzw. 68°C (Silent für Nachts) mit F@H


----------



## gorgeous188 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Silent-Orientierung der meisten deutschen Nutzer ist international eine absolute Ausnahme und passt überhaupt nicht zu einer an US-Kunden ("den Rechner muss man hören") gerichteten Kühllösung.



Ein ähnliches Problem hat Panasonic z.B. mit seinen Fernsehern. In Japan ist ein Gerät nur gut, wenn die Bedienung möglichst kompliziert und die Anleitung möglichst dick ist. Das passt nicht wirklich zur "weil einfach einfach einfach ist" Ansicht in Europa.



> Das größte Problem ist, dass die Lüfter meist mit Blick auf internationalen Markt gewählt werden und man dann noch einmal eine Schippe oben drauf legt


Wenn man wirklich so eine AiO will oder braucht und außerdem auf Silent besteht, dann holt man sich eben auch nochmal einen Satz Lüfter ala Noctua oder eloop.


----------



## akuji13 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*

Ich hab einige AiO´s durchgetestet und aktuell 3x Corsair H110 im Einsatz.

Nach wie vor ist mir schleierhaft warum die in derartigen Zuständen ausgeliefert werden:

Die Pumpe auf 7V gedrosselt, 2 anständige Lüfter drauf (ich verwende Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM) und schwups hat man die Vorteile einer AiO und das leise.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*



Rarek schrieb:


> gibt es überhaupt eine @stock laufende AiO mit Alltagseignung?



Die Alphacool Eisberg 240


----------



## dsdenni (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die Alphacool Eisberg 240


Der Enermax Liqtech 240 soll auch sehr leise sein [emoji5]


----------



## thorecj (19. März 2015)

*AW: Lepa Aquachanger 240: 2×120-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung für 70 Euro im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe bislang noch keine gesehen, die ich pauschal empfehlen würde.



Also ich nutze den Kraken X61 und bin mit dessen Leistung und Lautstärke sehr zufrieden. Die Pumpeneinheit höre ich überhaupt nicht, auch wenn ich alle Lüfter(auch die der Grafikkarte) anhalte. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter von NZXT sind natürlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber dessen war ich mir schon vor dem Kauf bewußt. Ersetzt habe ich sie durch 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 IP67, die zwar nicht großartig leiser sind, allerdings einen sehr hohen Luftdruck und Durchsatz erzeugen. Die Kühlung ist somit sehr leistungsfähig, selbst bei 50% Regelung (ähnliche Kühlleistung wie die NZXT-Lüfter bei 100% aber leiser). Ich hatte auch mal testweise den Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 gekauft, der unglaublich viel Power hat (weniger als 40° CPU unter Spielelast), aber auch dementsprechend laut ist. Leider ließ sich dieser Lüfter über meine Steuerung nicht weit genug runterregeln, um eine erträgliche Lautstärke zu erreichen. Der Kraken X61 profitiert natürlich auch von seinem großen 280er Radiator (bigger is better), kostet aber auch fast doppelt so viel wie der Lepa-Kühler.

Was mich dazu bewogen hat, auf ein AiO Wakü-System zu setzen, bei einem Gehäuse mit schickem Seitenfenster sieht einfach ein Turmkühler wie ein Riesenklotz im Rechner aus. Das war für mich aus Gründen der Optik schon ein K.O. Kriterium.


----------



## LoopstarEU (22. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe die 120er variante und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Die Pumpe ist überhaupt nicht zuhören und die Kühlung ist Top !

ich hatte vorher den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 und den  be quiet! SHADOW ROCK TOPFLOW womit ich nur probleme hatte mit den Temps.


----------

